# just replaced the a4 avant with a a6 avant



## audiontz (Sep 10, 2003)

Specs are 2001 a6 avant 2.8 auto. Dark blue, Two tone beige dark beige interior. Cant wait to pick it up Monday.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: just replaced the a4 avant with a a6 avant (audiontz)*

Congrats! Post some picks when you can. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

